# My kindle broke



## Flyer75 (Jul 12, 2012)

So my kid dropped my Kindle Fire and the power button smashed into the kindle...I can still barely turn it on by using like a pen to push the power button.  Is there anyway to open the Kindle and fix that button myself or do I need to mail it off somewhere or am I screwed??  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Your Kindle should still be under warranty and Amazon have been very good about replacing these even when the damage is the user's fault - or sometimes they offer a replacement at a lower cost. It's definitely worth a call to Kindle Customer Services before you start messing with the device and potentially making it even worse. If they replace it, they will send you the new one first and a mailing label to use to return the old one.

If you're a US customer call 1-866-321-8851 from in the US or 1-206-266-0927 from elsewhere

If you're a UK customer call 0800 496 2449 from in the UK or +44 203 356 6212 from elsewhere

If you bought the Kindle from one of Amazon's other international stores then go to the support pages there for the numbers to use.

Let us know how you get on - and welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Flyer75 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wonderful!!!  Thank you so much.  I'll let you know how this turns out.


----------



## Flyer75 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow!  They are mailing me a new one...will be here in 2 days.  Just have to mail my old one back and no charge!!  Kindle is the best.  And thanks again for that info.  I thought I was screwed.

Note to self, don't put Angry Birds (which my 3 year old is addicted to) on my new Kindle....lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Flyer!!!  Thanks for letting us know what happened!

Betsy


----------



## Flyer75 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the only stipulation (at least for mine) was "is it still under warranty?"  Fortunately mine was so no issue.  If it wasn't I'm not sure what their answer would have been.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually if it's not, they will at least offer a good discount on a replacement.  If it's a software failure that's no fault of yours, they may still replace for free.  At least, that's what they've historically done.  They're not obligated to do anything, of course, but it's good customer service and good business practice to keep working kindles in the hands of their customers!


----------



## joshhuntnm (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyer75 said:


> Wow! They are mailing me a new one...will be here in 2 days. Just have to mail my old one back and no charge!! Kindle is the best. And thanks again for that info. I thought I was screwed.
> 
> Note to self, don't put Angry Birds (which my 3 year old is addicted to) on my new Kindle....lol.


I am not surprised. They have replaced several for me. Of course, then I have purchased over 1000 books for Kindle. Maybe they want to keep me happy. I found Kindle customer support to be the best.


----------

